# What's His Name? (Dhadrianwale?)



## TigerStyleZ

Hey folks i got a simple question, can you tell me the name of this baba ji? The one who is next  to     sant  baba ranjit singh ji? Picture is attached


----------



## BhagatSingh

*Re: What´s his name? (Dhadrianwale?)*

Well from your picture it appears his name is "Who is this" with a squiggly line. 

Then you named him 'Baba ji' when you said.  "...tell me the name of this baba ji"

Then you named him "The one who is next  to     sant  baba ranjit singh ji".

What other name are you looking for? :grinningsingh: 
Hahaha!

I am sorry, Iknow which name you are looking for. I don't know that specific name (that name which his parents gave him when he was born). Maybe someone else can provide that name. 

PS 
You may try asking his parents, since they started this whole thing.


----------



## Admin

*Re: What´s his name? (Dhadrianwale?)*

*no idea! 
*


----------



## TigerStyleZ

*Re: What´s his name? (Dhadrianwale?)*

Lol, BhagatSingh thanks for this joke, but i am really searching for this guy.. Hope someone can tell me, he makes good Kathas I saw him on Sikhchannel one day


----------



## Ambarsaria

*Re: What´s his name? (Dhadrianwale?)*



TigerStyleZ said:


> Lol, BhagatSingh thanks for this joke, but i am really searching for this guy.. Hope someone can tell me, he makes good Kathas I saw him on Sikhchannel one day


Tigerstylz ji his last name is Singh I forgot the first name.  I think we are half way there :interestedmunda:

You like the style of Katha or the content of Katha from this person!  If there is a YouTube or other video perhaps you can post.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## TigerStyleZ

*Re: What´s his name? (Dhadrianwale?)*

Both. There isnt any video, thats why i am asking :O It was live on Sikh Channel


----------



## Ambarsaria

*Re: What´s his name? (Dhadrianwale?)*



TigerStyleZ said:


> Both. There isnt any video, thats why i am asking :O It was live on Sikh Channel


TigerStylez ji I will post it here if I find it in the future.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## OSingh

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

The person in the above video is bhai Harinder Singh ji. Bhai sahib is around 21 years of age and I think he lives in Coventry area of UK. Here are some videos of bhai sahib:

‪Bhai Navreet Singh, Bhai Harinder Singh & Bhai Kulwant Singh‬&rlm;      - YouTube

and

‪Nirvair Khalsa Jatha UK at MSKSA‬&rlm;      - YouTube

Bhai sahib is currently doing parchar across UK. He has a jatha called 'Nirvair Khalsa'. Bhai sahib does kirtan accompanied with katha in English. I can personally vouch for the positive impact bhai sahib is having on youth in UK. As he is young and can convey message of Gurbani in English, he is inspiring youth in the UK towards Sikhi, bana and inspiring youth to not cut kesh and avoid drugs alcohol etc.

Bhai sahib usually accompanies bhai Ranjit Singh Dhadrian when he comes to do parchar in UK. 

Its good to see a young Singh inspiring other youth to take amrit, keep kesh, read Gurbani etc. 

Please lets try and keep this thread positive. We as a panth desperately need more young parcharks to inspire the youth towards Gurmat. Before we criticize others lets first look at our own shortcomings. Its easy to see faults in others but we must also analyse our own jeevan(life). 

Lets see the positives in others. Here in the Uk the 'Sikh' youth are moving away from Sikhi and religion in general. Many youth are cutting their kesh, do not attend Gurdawara and are moving towards Western lifestyle. If we keep fighting between ourselves about differeneces in maryada the youth will be lost. Its imperative that we do as much parchar of Bani and Bana to the youth as possible. I wish bhai Harinder Singh all the best and hope he can keep inspiring more youth towards Sikhi.

Maharaj Mehar Karan
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh 
Rabb Rakhe


----------



## spnadmin

Why does he go by the title, Bhai Sahib?

 Or is this granted to him by his followers because of their appreciation? 

I am curious about this? I know of Guru Granth Sahib.  

We are all learners so I hope my question can be answered?


----------



## OSingh

Harinder Singh doesn't have title 'bhai sahib'. I called him bhai sahib out of respect. Bhai means brother and although I don't know Harinder Singh personally I consider him a brother.

Harinder Singh doesn't have 'followers'. He has a jatha of young Singh's whom he does kirtan seva with. Please listen to some katha kirtan of Harinder Singh. He is trying to attach the sangat to Guru Granth Sahib.

Rabb Rakhe


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Yes Jios..the "Sahib" is just another honorific akin to "JI" that we usually attach to others names worthy of this. Someone like the Late Bhai Sahib Bhai Randheer Singh of AKJ ( who is the only Sikh to have been honoured by ALL Five takhats) has an additional BHAI attached to his name..more respect/honour.
However there are others (i know one in Malaysia) who claim this as a title and write their names as BSB (Bhai sahib Bhai) So and So Singh...this is akin to writing JI after your own name !! No one does that.
Mnay religious ladies even call their Husbands..Singh-Sahib..out of respect as its traditional in Punjabi/Indian society for a married woman NEVER to call her husband by Name !!..But this is private and personal honorific !! Normally Singh-Sahib is reserved for the jathedars.. and SRI Singh sahib for people like Yogi harbhajan Singh as well...while SRI-Sahib is SWORD !!


----------



## TigerStyleZ

Thanks for your replay OSingh, I ve searched lot for Bhai Harinder Singh ji, yes he does katha in english thats some reason i listen to him. I know i need to learn my mother language and I am on it. The problem is that my parents arent that orthodox, and i need to learn it myself..The problem is the Vocabulary and the Comprehension of Gurmukhi.. I do not know what some words mean... However thanks to all for the answers! winkingmunda


----------



## OSingh

TigersStyleZ jeeo

Its good to hear you are making an effort to learn your mother tongue. 

'The problem is that my parents arent that orthodox, and i need to learn it myself'

I assume your parents are of Panjabi background but speak mostly English. Am I right?

I see a huge problem for young Sikh's growing up in Western countries. I'm fortunate that my parents speak fluent Panjabi, but my generation, 20-30 age range, the future parents hardly use Panjabi at all. The problem is that apart from speaking with our parents we do need to use Panjabi language outside from home, work, school, university, friends etc If we the new generation of Sikhs dont speak Panjabi how on earth will our children speak Panjabi!

Nowadays parents aren't interested in teaching their kids Panjabi, only languages that will benefit them in a future career. As the first language of the Sikh youth is English its inevitable that they are more and more attracted to western culture. 

If one has a connection with Panjabi language there is a higher probability of that person becoming attached to the Sikh faith. Thats why kids are moving away from Sikhi, they cant understand bani, katha, kirtan etc. 

Bhai tigerstyle ji here is a link where you can start learning the Panjabi language its an excellent site.

http://www.advancedcentrepunjabi.org/keyboard1.html#

I also highly recommend this dictionary -

http://www.bagchee.com/en/books/view/63530/punjabi_university_punjabi_english_dictionary

I purchased mine from a local Gurdwara sahib. There must be a website where you can purchase this online. Good luck learning.

Rabb Rakhe


----------



## sachbol

OSingh said:


> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
> 
> The person in the above video is bhai Harinder Singh ji. Bhai sahib is around 21 years of age and I think he lives in Coventry area of UK. Here are some videos of bhai sahib:
> 
> ‪Bhai Navreet Singh, Bhai Harinder Singh & Bhai Kulwant Singh‬&rlm;      - YouTube
> 
> and
> 
> ‪Nirvair Khalsa Jatha UK at MSKSA‬&rlm;      - YouTube
> 
> Bhai sahib is currently doing parchar across UK. He has a jatha called 'Nirvair Khalsa'. Bhai sahib does kirtan accompanied with katha in English. I can personally vouch for the positive impact bhai sahib is having on youth in UK. As he is young and can convey message of Gurbani in English, he is inspiring youth in the UK towards Sikhi, bana and inspiring youth to not cut kesh and avoid drugs alcohol etc.
> 
> Bhai sahib usually accompanies bhai Ranjit Singh Dhadrian when he comes to do parchar in UK.
> 
> Its good to see a young Singh inspiring other youth to take amrit, keep kesh, read Gurbani etc.
> 
> Please lets try and keep this thread positive. We as a panth desperately need more young parcharks to inspire the youth towards Gurmat. Before we criticize others lets first look at our own shortcomings. Its easy to see faults in others but we must also analyse our own jeevan(life).
> 
> Lets see the positives in others. Here in the Uk the 'Sikh' youth are moving away from Sikhi and religion in general. Many youth are cutting their kesh, do not attend Gurdawara and are moving towards Western lifestyle. If we keep fighting between ourselves about differeneces in maryada the youth will be lost. Its imperative that we do as much parchar of Bani and Bana to the youth as possible. I wish bhai Harinder Singh all the best and hope he can keep inspiring more youth towards Sikhi.
> 
> Maharaj Mehar Karan
> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
> Rabb Rakhe



He must be a good kathavachak but he is not in good company. So called "Baba" Dhadarian is fraud !


----------



## OSingh

Its disappointing that bhai Ranjit Singh ji was bought into this thread. I pre-empted this sort of my response in my post by saying-

"Before we criticize others lets first look at our own shortcomings. Its easy to see faults in others but we must also analyse our own jeevan(life)."

We should be trying to see the positives in others and not shortcomings. This thread was about Harinder Singh ji who is currently doing good seva here in the UK. Constantly finding faults in others will not help us on our path towards towards Akal Purakh. 

Finding faults in others is easy anybody can do this. However identifying positives in others is harder. I pray Harinder Singh ji has a long healthy life and continues to do seva for the panth by attaching people to Guru Granth Sahib ji.

Rabb Mehar Karan


----------



## Admin

Are there any online links to his discourses in English? Thanks


----------



## spnadmin

> "Before we criticize others lets first look at our own shortcomings. Its easy to see faults in others but we must also analyse our own jeevan(life)."



But why? Critical inquiry and a questioning mind are part of the "beautiful mind" given us by the Satguru. When things don't add up, why not say so?


----------



## Ambarsaria

OSingh said:


> Its disappointing that bhai Ranjit Singh ji was bought into this thread. I pre-empted this sort of my response in my post by saying-
> 
> "Before we criticize others lets first look at our own shortcomings. Its easy to see faults in others but we must also analyse our own jeevan(life)."
> 
> We should be trying to see the positives in others and not shortcomings. This thread was about Harinder Singh ji who is currently doing good seva here in the UK. Constantly finding faults in others will not help us on our path towards towards Akal Purakh.
> 
> Finding faults in others is easy anybody can do this. However identifying positives in others is harder. I pray Harinder Singh ji has a long healthy life and continues to do seva for the panth by attaching people to Guru Granth Sahib ji.
> 
> Rabb Mehar Karan


Osingh ji there is the following saying,



> You are known by the company you keep.


It is quite possible that the younger people relate to younger ones more easily.  There is nothing wrong with that.   

However, once your core value is known or you show it (in this case he is seen with old people doing "Matha" and giving gifts, etc.), you can spend rest of your life hiding it or camouflaging it, It does not work.  Consider the following,

‪TRuTH oF BaBa DhinDRi {PaRT 1} DhaDriaN WaLa SaaDH} kalgi‬&rlm;      - YouTube


Sat Sri Akal.​


----------



## OSingh

Aman Singh ji, the only videos I'm aware of are the ones on youtube.

Tigerstylez asked about Harinder Singh ji, he never asked about information on Ranjit Singh ji. Their is also a thread on this forum 11 pages long about Ranjit Singh. Also there was discussion on learning Panjabi. Up until this point thread was positive.

It seems some members have already made their minds up on Ranjit Singh, however maybe this video may clear some doubts, their are 4 parts I believe (please watch all 4 parts - he covers topics such as the use of the word Sant, Gurdwara Parmeshar Dwar, where donations from sangat are spent etc) -

‪Sant Ranjit Singh Jee Khalsa Dhadrianwale (www.nirvair-khalsa.com) Interview-pt 1‬&rlm;      - YouTube

The first time I saw Harinder Singh was on a youth discussion show on SikhChannel which is aired in the UK. What was obvious was the love and enthusiasm Harinder Singh had for Sikhi. I believe it was Ranjit Singh who encouraged Harinder Singh to start doing parchar here in the UK. Harinder Singh has spent a lot of time with Ranjit Singh in UK and India. He is currently with Ranjit Singh during his visit to the UK where their will be 3,4 amrit sanchars.

Whats noticeable is the amount of sangat, young and old, that attends Ranjit Singh's diwans and the attention with which sangat listen. There is no doubt Ranjit Singh is having a positive affect on sangat here in UK. Many people have given up drinking, cutting kesh and have taken amrit listening to his diwans.

Is this a bad thing?

Just ask Singh's in UK who stay with Ranjit Singh here in UK, they will confirm he stays fully in rehat, does nitnem, naam simran, amritvela. I wish Harinder Singh could post here on this forum and he would let you know the positive effect Ranjit Singh has had on him and many other Singhs. He has stopped people matha teking, this was long time ago. Never during his diwans does Ranjit Singh ask money from the sangat. He only talks about greatness of Guru's, Guru Granth Sahib etc.  

One thing about Ranjit Singh is that he is very approachable and willing to listen. He has stated that if sangat wants he will answer any questions the sangat may have.

Guru Sahib da hukam hai, Saanjh kareejai guna keri, chhod avgun chaliyai||

This will be my last post on this.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## BhagatSingh

Ambarsaria ji, I think this might just be common human behavior.
‪My Name Is Khan Shah Rukh Khan Fans USA‬&rlm;      - YouTube

‪Salman Khan's bodyguard engages in brawl with fans at Hyderabad mall‬&rlm;      - YouTube

Now if they didn't have security, they would all pounce on him like hungry cats and dogs. 

Neither the Sant nor the Actor asks for this. They just get it.

I think Sadhs/Sants have it easy. People are much more calm and respectful. and they have fewer people to deal with at any given time. Sadh Sants are humble and have something real to offer, a reform back to Guru's teachings or of another religion's teachings, as OSingh jimentions. The Actor is just playing a role, does no such thing. (Unless of course the movie is thought provoking... which Bollywood movies rarely are.)

Now one can ask how is a Sant humble while receiving so much material wealth? We question whether the so-called Sant is even humble. Nothing wrong with asking but we come to judge one way or another... this is trouble. Ultimately we cannot know the condition of somebody's mind. It is simply dishonest to not admit this. But what I find funny here is that noone questions the Actor for receiving all the attention. What has the actor really done? On the other hand, the Sant has done parchar and tried to bring people to God, if we can grant him/her at least that much.

Perhaps with the actor we know it was all the fake personas we were in love with (even thought we continue to believe at a deeper level that that fake persona is all really them). And perhaps with such Sants our belief of their real persona is shattered, after they do something we detest. 

Anything anyone perceives of any other human, is fake. It is our faulty perception of them. The real deal is known when we go inside of ourselves and find out who WE are. Only then we come to know who others really are.

and ultimately, Guru Nanak states that both get such attention by His command.
ਹੁਕਮੀ  ਹੋਵਨਿ  ਆਕਾਰ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਨ  ਕਹਿਆ  ਜਾਈ  ॥
हुकमी होवनि आकार हुकमु न कहिआ जाई ॥
Hukmī hovan ākār hukam na kahi▫ā jā▫ī.
By His Command, bodies are created; His Command cannot be described.
ਹੁਕਮੀ  ਹੋਵਨਿ  ਜੀਅ  ਹੁਕਮਿ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥
हुकमी होवनि जीअ हुकमि मिलै वडिआई ॥
Hukmī hovan jī▫a hukam milai vadi▫ā▫ī.
By His Command, souls come into being; by His Command, glory and greatness are obtained.
*ਹੁਕਮੀ ਉਤਮੁ * *ਨੀਚੁ*  ਹੁਕਮਿ  ਲਿਖਿ  ਦੁਖ  ਸੁਖ  ਪਾਈਅਹਿ  ॥
हुकमी उतमु नीचु हुकमि लिखि दुख सुख पाईअहि ॥
Hukmī uṯam nīcẖ hukam likẖ ḏukẖ sukẖ pā▫ī▫ah.
*By His Command, some are high and some are low*; by His Written Command, pain and pleasure are obtained.
ਇਕਨਾ  ਹੁਕਮੀ  ਬਖਸੀਸ  ਇਕਿ  ਹੁਕਮੀ  ਸਦਾ  ਭਵਾਈਅਹਿ  ॥
इकना हुकमी बखसीस इकि हुकमी सदा भवाईअहि ॥
Iknā hukmī bakẖsīs ik hukmī saḏā bẖavā▫ī▫ah.
Some, by His Command, are blessed and forgiven; others, by His Command, wander aimlessly forever.
ਹੁਕਮੈ  ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਸਭੁ  ਕੋ  ਬਾਹਰਿ  ਹੁਕਮ  ਨ  ਕੋਇ  ॥
हुकमै अंदरि सभु को बाहरि हुकम न कोइ ॥
Hukmai anḏar sabẖ ko bāhar hukam na ko▫e.
Everyone is subject to His Command; no one is beyond His Command.
ਨਾਨਕ  ਹੁਕਮੈ  ਜੇ  ਬੁਝੈ  ਤ  ਹਉਮੈ  ਕਹੈ  ਨ  ਕੋਇ  ॥੨॥
नानक हुकमै जे बुझै त हउमै कहै न कोइ ॥२॥
Nānak hukmai je bujẖai ṯa ha▫umai kahai na ko▫e. ||2||
O Nanak, one who understands His Command, does not speak in ego. ||2||


----------



## TigerStyleZ

Sorry for replaying now, but my hardware was down. Anyway thanks for that sites, and yes OSingh ji is right with this comment : 
"Before we criticize others lets first look at our own shortcomings. Its  easy to see faults in others but we must also analyse our own  jeevan(life)."

BTW OSingh, i dont live in UK or england, I live in German, some reason more to learn my mother tongue and spread (the Sikh faith) all over Germany!


----------



## Ambarsaria

Bhagat SIngh ji I comment on part of the post as excerpted from your message,


BhagatSingh said:


> Neither the Sant nor the Actor asks for this. They just get it.
> _A true Sant has the mouth to utter "No" or ability to refuse the belief about him based on ignorance._
> 
> ...... But what I find funny here is that noone questions the Actor for receiving all the attention. What has the actor really done?
> _.... Made people happy sometimes changing lives while not lying about his profession, an Actor._
> 
> On the other hand, the Sant has done parchar and tried to bring people to God, if we can grant him/her at least that much.
> _....  Sant has lied by not stating that he is an actor, and the short term uplift of most will translate into long term mistrust of even the good people._


Bhagat Singh ji I am very happy if anyone is a positive influence on Sikh youth.

I am little older and I never grew up to accept such demonstrations of poor behavior of a relatively young kid sitting and getting his feet, limbs touched by much older people. Such people being perhaps naive or really lost and seeking anything through word of mouth values of miracles and wishes coming true.

A young kid calling himself (or being called) a Sant is distatasteful, while he at best may have some qualities to do Katha (discourse) and is a basic Ragi or Religious Singer.  Any positive effects are likely to be short lived as being based on poor foundation.  I hardly wish that, but I fear such.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller

Bhagatsinghji, Ambersariaji

I think you are both absolutely correct, although I can't help but feel this debate has been slightly engineered whislingmunda

We are all imperfect and we are all growing on a daily basis, I have little ruck with any of these preachers personally, but I have a huge issue with the leeches standing behind them. It is these leeches that are encouraging cultism and baba worship, they are turning this into a circus with these fellows as clowns, and all in the name of money. I think that these young preachers do have a gift for spreading the word, but I think in these environments, the long term effect can only be dissapointment. 

However, we all change, I used to be a hideous person 20 years ago, maybe these fellows will surprise us by throwing off the shackles of the circus and embracing a bit of humility, not only for themselves, but also for those that own them


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

TigerStyleZ said:


> Sorry for replaying now, but my hardware was down. Anyway thanks for that sites, and yes OSingh ji is right with this comment :
> "Before we criticize others lets first look at our own shortcomings. Its  easy to see faults in others but we must also analyse our own  jeevan(life)."
> 
> BTW OSingh, i dont live in UK or england, I live in German, some reason more to learn my mother tongue and spread (the Sikh faith) all over Germany!



BUT be aware that WARNINGS or ADVANCE NOTICE of.........may be worthy. Caveat Emperor applies a lot more to such religious babaeh than just supermarkets..becasue these sell spirituality...and not just ATTA.

1. ALL CULTS and DERAWADEES dehdharee Gurus started out the EXACT WAY ,,,read about the early RADHA SOAMI GURUS..doing Katha of SGGS Gurbani....and then compare to what they are TODAY...Its not said in vain that HISTORY REPEATS....and those who DONT learn from HISTORY..always lose...SIKHS are like that...It happened with Radha soamis, Nirankarees, namdahrees, and the 101 Sant babas spreading Karamkaands and brahminical rituals as wella as PRACTISING JAAT PATT OPENLY in their DERAS....and we find Sikhs saying...Ninda na kro ji..AApeh Guru Samjhooga..aapeh bahrangeh...snat ki ninda sunnoh an kaan blah blah blah...and IGNORE the WARNINGS IN GURBANI to use our Akal Brains Intelelct to escape such TRAPS. IF this Parmeshar Dwaar dhadri dera is SANGAT OWNED..please put the Papers on the INTERNET and Audfited Accounts of goluck collections  and where the money goes...BUT just like any other such DERA..Dhadri wallah will NEVER reveal those..and thats SOLID PROOF of GHAALLA MAALLAA...No matter hwose Katha sounds good or not....because the person is RIDING ON THE GURBANI KATHA..for underhand reasons.....fact of Life...


----------



## sachbol

My father told me that he had been given
  Amrit through a Babaji who resided outside the village.

This babaji used to go to somebody's house or farm and used to work as labour for hours. Then he used to say" Gurmukha 
dekh tera kinna kam kar ditta hai hun parshade chhaka de,"

I think he was a true Baba or even a Sant. Can some present 5 star Baba say any thing about it ?


----------



## BhagatSingh

> Bhagat Singh ji I am very happy if anyone is a positive influence on Sikh youth.
> 
> I am little older and I never grew up to accept such demonstrations of  poor behavior of a relatively young kid sitting and getting his feet,  limbs touched by much older people. Such people being perhaps naive or  really lost and seeking anything through word of mouth values of  miracles and wishes coming true.
> 
> A young kid calling himself (or being called) a Sant is distatasteful,  while he at best may have some qualities to do Katha (discourse) and is a  basic Ragi or Religious Singer.  Any positive effects are likely to be  short lived as being based on poor foundation.  I hardly wish that, but I  fear such.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.


wahmunda


> _A true Sant has the mouth to utter "No" or ability to refuse the belief about him based on ignorance._


They both do yet they continue to receive. The actor states that he is acting, the Sant gives credit to God or Guru for whatever he has.

Who is to blame? 
And blame for what, an undesirable mentality that we are not sure they have?

Haha Harry ji, this is not much of a debate. 
There are those who hate preachers and associates and will stand on one side. Then there are those who love them and will stand on the opposite. We do not belong in either camp. We are just saying things because God makes us say them.


----------



## Ambarsaria

Bhagat Singh veer ji you are a young man and this is for you guys to manage as I won't be around.

Just one comment on the following,


> They both do yet they continue to receive.
> 
> The actor states that he is  acting,
> 
> 
> _Truth_
> the Sant gives credit to God or Guru for whatever he has.
> 
> 
> _Lie_
> 
> Who is to blame?
> 
> 
> _the Person lying_




You are a bright young man, this really is not a debate.  I believe in one of the posts you kind of eluded tha I  kind of had a "way with the words".  Now I know how it feels through some of your wording lol, in this and the "God" thread, no offence.  

I say one person lying in the name of Sikhism (so called Sant) and the other saying what one does (the actor).  They both have options to lie or stick to truth.

I accept what Harry Haller veer ji stated as lot of these are managed by stage and money/business handlers.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## BhagatSingh

Hahaha! No offense taken. Now when you realize that, it is quite blissful isn't it?
I'm glad you are enjoying this false debate. So am I.

So if someone says "What I have is because of God". He is lying? *scratches head* 
If that's a lie, what did he say when he was telling the Truth? You can only judge if he is speaking lies if you thought he was speaking the Truth somewhere. 

Ambararia ji, we need you for this since it was you who thought he lied! Nah, don't worry about it. Where are you going? Finally decided to go on that udasi?


----------



## Ambarsaria

BhagatSingh said:


> Hahaha! No offense taken. Now when you realize that, it is quite blissful isn't it?
> I'm glad you are enjoying this false debate. So am I.
> 
> So if someone says "What I have is because of God". He is lying? *scratches head*
> If that's a lie, what did he say when he was telling the Truth? You can only judge if he is speaking lies if you thought he was speaking the Truth somewhere.
> 
> Ambararia ji, we need you for this since it was you who thought he lied! Nah, don't worry about it. Where are you going? Finally decided to go on that udasi?
> _Buddy, I meant I will be dead as part of circle of life in creation._


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## BhagatSingh

Oh lol

Well that still leaves me wondering, when you are going on that udasi if you are still up for it?


----------



## Ambarsaria

BhagatSingh said:


> Oh lol
> 
> Well that still leaves me wondering, when you are going on that udasi if you are still up for it?


Creation creates us in such a way that we are always up for the up  up and away :sippingcoffeemunda:.  If creator and creation depended upon us for the next phase we will be always found short, late, "I am not ready yet", "hold on till I finish this", creation has no time for such "fuddle duddle" and philosophy.  During your living days creator and creation expected you to live in consonance for your own good.  If one did, the time spent was good, if not it possibly was not as good.

I don't believe in some of my little joti floating upward or hither and thither to join some other grand joti.  I will be returned to some chemicals and will become part of creation's mixing bowl again icecreammunda.  Just like in the hollow tree trunk from a dead tree a sapling is taking hold for a new tree to grow,






Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## BhagatSingh

> I will be *returned to some chemicals* and will become part of creation's mixing bowl again


Then what are you right now?


----------



## Ambarsaria

BhagatSingh said:


> Then what are you right now?


Bhagat Singh ji I am more than happy to dialog on this but perhaps a separate thread.  Let me know if you want to start or you want me to start!

It is called "continuously transformational" within creation.  As at, every moment we are changing in observable and less than observable ways would never be the same between any two moments.  Now don't ask me to define moment  peacesign

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Gurbani also says the same thing...continously transformational creation....ongoing process.


----------



## BhagatSingh

Sure Ambarsaria ji, another thread exploring who we really are wouldn't be a bad idea. This birth/death angle on it is different enough for a new thread I suppose.

You start, I will follow you there.


----------



## spnadmin

I have just moved 2 comments, unrelated to this thread, as a new thread in the Learn Punjabi section. 

Here is the thread url http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/learn-punjabi/36591-looking-few-good-links-learn-gurmukhi.html

And if you go to http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/learn-punjabi/  You will find a wealth of threads on the subject of learning punjabi...in the Learn Punjabi section.


----------



## sachbol

*Re: What´s his name? (Dhadrianwale?)*



BhagatSingh said:


> Well from your picture it appears his name is "Who is this" with a squiggly line.
> 
> Then you named him 'Baba ji' when you said.  "...tell me the name of this baba ji"
> 
> Then you named him "The one who is next  to     sant  baba ranjit singh ji".
> 
> What other name are you looking for? :grinningsingh:
> Hahaha!
> 
> I am sorry, Iknow which name you are looking for. I don't know that specific name (that name which his parents gave him when he was born). Maybe someone else can provide that name.
> 
> PS
> You may try asking his parents, since they started this whole thing.



First of all Dhadarinwala is not a baba, he is "SANT" and I do not accept any Dehdaari as Sant. The Singh sitting next to him is Bhatkya Singh lol


----------

